# Dynamark 836 1974-75 need parts.



## 836 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a Dynamark 836 that I use everyday to pull a dump trailer on the farm. I am pretty sure it is a 1975 the mod#5285-4100. It has been my work horse since 1987. I used it to cut grass for several years then switched it to trailer pulling duty. I need a seat to fit it I have finally worn this one out and it is so thin on the bottom that I don't think that I can weld it. It is cracked where the mounting bolts are and rocking back and forth bad as I use it, it won't last much longer. If anybody has a seat that they are willing to part with or knows where I can find one please let me know. As long as the metal is good I can recover it. The bolt pattern is 4x3 inches, 4 inches front to back. I measured from center to center of the bolt holes.
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The OREGON 73-150 TRACTOR SEAT LOW BACK bolts right to the raised bracket. Same as a Murray lawn tractor seat.


----------



## 836 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you this information will narrow my search quite a bit.


----------

